# DVD X - View RG 595 no enciende, si prende el led  de stand by



## homero jay (Oct 17, 2009)

Hola a todos, este es mi primer post y queria ver si me ayudaban con esto.
Me llego un DVD que no enciende. Me dijo la persona q me lo paso q hacia rato q no prendia correctamente con el boton de encendido, y q lo lograban pendrer enchufando y desenchufandolo hasta q se encendia. 

El led de Stand By enciende, pero no cuando se apreta el boton de encendido. Comprobe el pulsador y estaba roto, por lo que lo cambie. Pero con el nuevo pulsador sigue sin encender. 
La fuente entraga valores de -10.6, 12 y 4.1 cuando las tensiones segun la placa son -12, +12 y +5.

Bueno me gustaria q me orienten para tratar de solucionar este problema

Gracias y saludos


----------



## anx (Oct 19, 2009)

Hola, En general cuando ese tip de aparatos bien dvd,tdt y todo ese tipo de aparatos tiene esa averia, es causada por que se a inchado algun condensador ya que para reducir costes los ponen de un voltaje muy justo,. Yo revisaria todos los condensadores electroliticos de la fuente, Aunque por mi esperiencia suelen ser unos de 1000uF que los llevan casi todas las marcas...Revsielos y si estan abonbados sustituyelos. Avisa con lo que sea. SUERTE


----------



## homero jay (Oct 27, 2009)

muchas gracias por responderr!! 

estuve midiendo los capa con un tester (lo unico q tengo a mi disposicion) en modo Ohmetro y verificando la carga y descarga, lo q pareceria q no presenta problemas...
Conoces alguna otra tecnica mas eficaz para comprobar la averia de los condensadores?? hinchados a simple vista no estan

saludos

investigando un poco mas por el foro encontre este link
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/prueba-componentes-electronicos-pasivos-12/

y midiendo el capa en la escala de 200 Ohm el tester entrega un valor de 108 Ohm (pin negativo del capa en la entrada ROJA del tester), y en la escala de 2000 devuelve un valor de 709 Ohm, en este caso inverti las puntas de medicion del tester y aumente la escala ya q en la escala inferior me decia fuera de rango.

Esto ya me dice q el capa esta malo no? 

saludos

bueno definitivamente era esooo!! 
Cambie el capacitor de 1000 uF de la fuente, y prendio el DVD.

Muchisimas gracias por la respuesta ANX, fue la solucioon!!

nuevamente gracias y saludos


----------

